

Lucid Software uses Typesafe for next generation platform [pdf] - bhanks
http://typesafe.com/public/case-studies/Lucid%20Software%20Case%20Study%20v1.0.pdf

======
vemv
I'm sorry but I fail to see much value in this pamphlet. It's just the same
old message from Typesafe (productivity! scalability!) wrapped with buzzwords
and anecdotical data.

